# DVD - Umwucht



## rebel4life (21. September 2009)

Heute hab ich mir seit langem mal wieder ne neue PCGH gekauft, die DVD ist echt schlimm - eine Umwucht, die das ganze Laptop vibrieren lässt, sowas kann echt nicht sein. Entweder der Zeitschriftenladen hat die nicht richtig gelagert oder es ging etwas bei der Logistik schief...

Die Zeitschrift ist insgesamt auch viel dünner geworden, die alten waren schon fast doppelt so dick.

Vieleicht mal mehr reinbringen, dann würde ich mir die Zeitschrift öfters kaufen, viele andere sicherlich auch, so sind mir 5€30 für eine Zeitschrift schon zu viel.

Die Preisübersichten sind zwar ganz nett, aber es fehlt da halt immer gerade das, das man gerade nachschauen will.


MFG Johannes


----------



## The Ian (21. September 2009)

jap find ich auch...wer in der redaktion kam eigendlich auf die idee den einkaufsführer von hinten, wo er übersichtlich zusammen stand und schnell zu finden war in (naja nicht ganz) die mitte zu nehmen, wo man noch danach suchen muss
auch kommen dort viele kategorien zu knapp, die früher wesentlich mehr produkte beinhalteten


----------



## Arctosa (21. September 2009)

Das mit der DVD ist mir auch scho aufgefallen, die 
geht im Laufwerk immer am meisten ab xD
Mich würd ma echt interresieren woran des liegt


----------



## Henninges (3. Oktober 2009)

ist auch bei der neuen ausgabe 11/2009 so...da macht es wenig spass sich die videos anzuschauen weil das laufwerk wie wild röhrt...

liebe redaktion, achtet bitte mal auf höherwertige rohlinge im magazin...danke !


----------



## rebel4life (3. Oktober 2009)

Oder eine stabilere Hülle bzw. einen besseren Schutz, ich vermute mal, dass die Händler die in die Stapel in die Sonne stellen und dann auch noch schief, so dass sich die DVD verzieht.


----------



## Henninges (3. Oktober 2009)

kann bei mir nicht sein, kommt per post...


----------



## 2000Miles (3. Oktober 2009)

Meine DVD (per Abo) lässt auch das ganze Gehäuse fast in die Luft fliegen. das war bei meinem alten (rebel9 Eco) und ist bei meinem neuen (LianLi PC-60F) genauso.


----------



## smily (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Auflagenstatistik der letzten Zeit ist es ja auch kein Wunder, dass das Heft immer dünner wird.

Verkaufte Auflagen pro Quartal nach ivw.eu:

2/2009 59.730
1/2009 65.635
4/2008 69.340
3/2008 70.646
2/2008 74.999
1/2008 83.907
4/2007 82.951
3/2007 85.175
.
.
.
4/2004 111.236


----------



## The Ian (4. Oktober 2009)

rechne dir trotzdem mal durch wass alleine durch dieses heft eingenommen wird..ist ja irre


----------



## rebel4life (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Hefte wurden zudem teurer.

Das darf man auch nich vergessen...


----------



## jadebaer (5. Oktober 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> rechne dir trotzdem mal durch was alleine durch dieses Heft eingenommen wird..ist ja irre


... Gehälter, Büromiete, Ausstattung, Druckkosten, Vertriebskosten, usw.

Mit dem Verkaufserlös wird das wohl kaum reingeholt. Interessant wären auch mal die Abo-Zahlen, da wichtig für die Werbeeinnahmen. (Wenn ich sehe, dass ich für eine visitenkartengroße Anzeige in einem Käseblättchen schon 100,-€ zahle inkl. Märchensteuer)

Insgesamt habe ich doch den Eindruck PCGH-Print kämpft um sein überleben - Extreme-Print hat's ja anscheinend schon erwischt!? Da müssen halt überall auch Kosten eingespart werden.

Gruß, jb


----------



## smily (5. Oktober 2009)

jadebaer schrieb:


> Interessant wären auch mal die Abo-Zahlen, da wichtig für die Werbeeinnahmen.



Dir kann geholfen werden:

2/2009 15.258
.
3/2007 17.140

Viel interassanter finde ich, dass von 133.273 gedruckten Heften nur 59.730 verkauft wurden. Über sind 71.050 Remittenden. Fast das Doppelte!


----------



## rebel4life (5. Oktober 2009)

Komisch, dass hier noch kein Beitrag eines Redakteurs steht.


----------



## mayo (5. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Komisch, dass hier noch kein Beitrag eines Redakteurs steht.



Bei diesem Thema ist es auch schwer "nicht" Fettnäpfchen zu treten 
Die DVD Qualität ist schon seit geraumer Zeit mies... Schlecht lesbar und total unwuchtig. 
Ich werd mein Abow ohl auch kündigen, steht immer weniger drin, dafür nimmt die Werbung und die Sponsorentest usw zu..


----------



## A3000T (5. Oktober 2009)

Jupp, mein Nachbar klopfte am Samstag an die Wand (Hohlraumwände), weil die DVD im Laufwerk so ähnlich klang, wie eine Kreissäge. Echt nicht schön, wenn man sich alles auf die Platte (Videos oder Artikel) kopieren muss, nur um es in erträglicher Lautstärke zu betrachten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe unserer Produktion weitergeleitet, dass einige User Probleme mit Unwucht haben. Hoffe auf rasches Feedback.

Was Auflagenzahlen angeht: Das ist so was von OT hier.@ Smily: Lies Dir bitte mal die Forenregeln durch. Du scheinst ja neu zu sein, entbindet Dich aber trotzdem nicht Deiner Pflicht keine Nebendiskussionen aufzumachen.


----------



## Henner (6. Oktober 2009)

Bitte nehmt an dieser Umfrage teil: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/72079-dvd-qualitaet.html


----------



## smily (7. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was Auflagenzahlen angeht: Das ist so was von OT hier.@ Smily: Lies Dir bitte mal die Forenregeln durch. Du scheinst ja neu zu sein, entbindet Dich aber trotzdem nicht Deiner Pflicht keine Nebendiskussionen aufzumachen.




Mmh, ich hatte eigentlich auf folgende Zeilen des Topic-Erstellers geantwortet:


rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Zeitschrift ist insgesamt auch viel dünner geworden, die alten waren schon fast doppelt so dick.



Und PCGH Print scheint mir auch die richtige Rubrik.

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal die Forenregeln angeschaut und nichts endeckt, wogegen ich hätte verstossen können. Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich sprach von der "ComputerBild" und nicht von der "PCGH Print".



Nein, natürlich nur Spass, natürlich die PCGH. Klopapier bekomm ich im Aldi billiger, da muss ich nicht in den Zeitschriftenladen für ne ComputerBild.


Wie geht das nun voran, können wir die DVD einfach mithilfe des Bons (gibts den überhaupts noch, der war früher an der Hülle dran?) umtauschen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2009)

Theoretisch natürlich - aber wenn das eine Sache des Laufwerks ist, hilft das wenig. Wir müssen die Umfrageergebnisse abwarten.

@Smily: Threadname ist "DVD Unwucht". Deshalb ist das Off Topic.


----------



## rebel4life (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube kaum, dass es am Laufwerk liegt:

-ThinkPad SL500 2746-9BG, der Tisch vibriert...
-BenQ DW1640 sehr laut, der ganze PC vibriert
-glaub ein LG Laufwerk oder so bei meinem Bruder, ebenfalls laut und starke Vibrationen am Gehäuse

Mit einer älteren PCGH DVD gehts einwandfrei.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Oktober 2009)

Dann bitte per Coupon tauschen – dafür ist er da!


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie geht das nun voran, können wir die DVD einfach mithilfe des Bons (gibts den überhaupts noch, der war früher an der Hülle dran?) umtauschen?


Ja hättste nur einmal ein Heft gekauft, dann wüsstest du dass es keinen Bon gibt. Wie's gemacht wird, steht aber recht deutlich da.
Ich kann Leute echt nicht verknusen, die nur des Maulens willen irgendwelchen Schmarren posten, um sich in Szene zu setzen.
Wenn du die Arbeit der Redakteure aktiv honorieren tust, dann kannst auch gegebenenfalls konstruktive Kritik ablassen, aber auch nur dann.


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Dann bitte per Coupon tauschen – dafür ist er da!


Mein lieber Herr Spille!

Wann haben Sie das letzte Mal eine Print in Händen gehalten?


----------



## rebel4life (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine güte. Ich trag die Zeitschrift immer mit mir rum. Ich leg se unters Kopfkissen. 

Es ist nunmal so, dass ich die PCGH zu Hause liegen hab und unter der Woche in der 2. Wohnung bin, da schlepp ich die Zeitschrift nicht hin und her. Da ich die Zeitschrift das letzte mal vor ner Woche (als ich se gekauft hab) angeschaut hab, weiß ich nicht mehr, ob da ein Cupon drin war oder nicht.

Das was du hier postest ist übrigens geistiger Dünnpfiff. Denn du schreibst selbst, dass du es nicht magst, wenn Leute sich in Szene setzen usw., das tust du aber gerade.

Schuss nach hinten losgegangen, oder? Wieso eigentlich ein Doppelpost? Ein bisschen HIlfsmod spielen? Es haben mehrere Moderatoren/Redakteure nichts zu beanstanden gehabt. Du aber schon.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Oktober 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr Spille!
> Wann haben Sie das letzte Mal eine Print in Händen gehalten?


Ist noch nicht lange her. Auf dem Coupon, also dem dafür vorgesehenen Abschnitt des Single-Covers steht, wie's geht. 

Coupon ist wesentlich kürzer als bei jedem Wiederauftauchen der Frage den kompletten Text neu einzugeben.


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Meine güte. Ich trag die Zeitschrift immer mit mir rum. Ich leg se unters Kopfkissen.
> 
> Es ist nunmal so, dass ich die PCGH zu Hause liegen hab und unter der Woche in der 2. Wohnung bin, da schlepp ich die Zeitschrift nicht hin und her. Da ich die Zeitschrift das letzte mal vor ner Woche (als ich se gekauft hab) angeschaut hab, weiß ich nicht mehr, ob da ein Cupon drin war oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich genieße Narrenfreiheit. 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht lange her. Auf dem Coupon, also dem dafür vorgesehenen Abschnitt des Single-Covers steht, wie's geht.
> 
> Coupon ist wesentlich kürzer als bei jedem Wiederauftauchen der Frage den kompletten Text neu einzugeben.


Bei meiner Ausgabe gibt es aber keinen Coupon.  Da steht lediglich auf dem DVD Cover, wohin man im Falle eines Falles eine E-Mail adressieren muss, um eine neue DVD zu erhalten.


----------



## The Ian (9. Oktober 2009)

reicht die beschreibung denn nicht??


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Coupon ist wesentlich kürzer als bei jedem Wiederauftauchen der Frage den kompletten Text neu einzugeben.




Sollte doch wohl das "ich hab aber keinen Coupon " beantworten!
Du hast keinen, weil es keinen gibt.
Deswegen schrieb Herr Spille ja auch, dass Coupon einfach nur kürzer ist um nicht immer "Guck auf die Single-Cover Hülle, dort steht beschrieben, wie du deine DVD umtauschen kannst" schreiben zu müssen.

MfG zcei


----------



## Deto (19. Oktober 2009)

Auf der Rückseite der DVD-Papp-Hülle steht unten gut leserlich in einem farblich hervorgehobenen Kasten wie es geht...


> Die DVD läuft nicht? kein Problem!
> Schicken sie eine E-Mail .... usw.



Die Unwucht der DVD ist mir auch schon lange ein Dorn im Auge, hab bei der Umfrage auch schon teilgenommen, bekomme auch das Abo und in jeder Ausgabe das gleiche mit der DVD.


----------

